# The Devil’s Disciples (Zombie Apocalypse Recruitment)



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

2 years ago there were a string of strange homicides and hospital visits. The events were isolated and contained by the local police and law enforcement; for a while. No one truly knows where the epidemic started or how it came to be, then again that doesn't matters now.

The first reported infection was in May of 2012, and was written off as abusing the synthetic drug known as “bath salts”. But as it turns out, this hastily slapped-together hypothesis has more than a few holes. For one thing, the case that kicked off the whole zombie cannibal bath salt hysteria — in which 31-year-old chowed down on the face of a homeless Miami resident— turned out to be completely unrelated to the drug. How ever, “patient zero” was listed as having only marijuana in his system when he was killed by police after refusing to stop chewing on the victim’s face.

Upon further investigation, people started to string together bits and pieces including the following timeline:

May 16th: 15 students, 2 adults with red rash require hazmat team.
May 23rd: Lauderdale Lakes Middle School, 4 students and a teacher, red rash. 
May 25th: Hazmat personnel to Lake County School for 26 students and children. 
May 25th: The "Miami Zombie" incident.

Some say the governor in Florida hid this information from state lawmakers and the public in a cover-up while others defend the decision by saying the largest TB outbreak in 20 years isn't a big deal. CDC is hit with multiple large outbreaks. What are the chances that at least one person suffered the reactive psychosis from a completely unchecked epidemic? Toxicology report shows no "bath salts" in his system. The cost of funding TB hospitals and other social programs is too expensive for one of the richest nations on Earth. 

Six months after the “Miami Zombie” incident the police force nation wide was swamped with calls similar to the Miami Zombie incident. Social and economic collapse followed and the government instated martial law. By early 2013, the Government collapsed and the virus went global. There were no safe havens, no law only anarchy and the simple animalistic desire for survival.

David, a conspiracy theorist, started broadcasting on a CV radio channel 66.6 claming to be able to provide support and shelter if they met him in a public location and became part of the group he called “The Devil’s Disciples”
______________________________________________________________________________________________

I'm shooting for 4-9 characters (including myself) with preferably atleast 1 mechanic, 1 doc and 1 soldier/gun nut. 

Character Chart

Name:
Age:
Sex:
Job Prior to the Zombie Apocalypse: Give it variety; your the people who survived one way or another not all super soldiers!

Appearance: dont skimp on it

Weapons: Try to keep to 2 or 3 weapons (example, AR-15, Colt pistol, Machete)

Biography: again dont skimp.

_______________________________________________________________________________________________

Approved Characters:
1) *Gothik*: Grace Penhaligon, Police Officer
2) *Septok*: Dr Gerald Zedham, Doctor
3) *Sangus Bane*: Jace Aberazz, Mechanic
4) *Romeo's Own*: Jake Murphy, London Museum Curator and Historical Re-enactor
5) *Otep*: David Spangler, Construction worker, Conspiracy Theorist
6) *Darkreever* Brian, Unemployed Collage Student


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

if it wasnt for the fact i have a hospital appointment coming up and other stuff i would do this in a hit, its been a while since a RP has interested me....i may join at a later date if thats ok


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

if anything, i encourage people to join at odd ball times... all 9 (max) people are not going to magically get together at the same time.


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

This looks awesome. Prepare for a British character. An actual Brit. Who drinks tea and eats scones. And no, I'm allowed to say it because I am one. 

Side note: he'll be useless with a gun. More later, with the sheet. Likely by the end of the weekend.


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

Could you reserve a slot for me please?

I would like to put a bit of work into my character.
I would like to be the mechanic.

Thanks!


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

you know what i'm doing this, reserve a slot for me thanks


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

I would rather like to be the Doctor, if it would be possible. Quite spiffing, if you could be so kind.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

I think you guys should stop trying to reserve slots and specific things and focus your energy more on making those characters. Its not like the GM can't accept two doctors or mechanics if it came to that, or choose the one he likes better.

Personally, if it were me, anyone attempting to reserve those specific spots would most definitely not be getting them; but thats just me.

I might join this, should be interesting depending on who the 'gun nut' is.


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

darkreever said:


> I think you guys should stop trying to reserve slots and specific things and focus your energy more on making those characters. Its not like the GM can't accept two doctors or mechanics if it came to that, or choose the one he likes better.
> 
> Personally, if it were me, anyone attempting to reserve those specific spots would most definitely not be getting them; but thats just me.
> 
> I might join this, should be interesting depending on who the 'gun nut' is.


That is why I request him to reserve a slot, instead of claiming one.

No one tried to reserve a role, they just expressed their preferences.


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

as for spot reservation, as i mentioned i would like the MINIMUM of 1 doc, mechanic and gun nut... the fact i have this many people willing to join (YAY!) makes it all the better  so post what you want when you can... the only thing i'm really looking at as for character approval/denial are the prior job and weapons... and if you have ANY questions or have an idea on how to enrich the campaign, shoot me a PM and we'll see what we can work out

Example: if you have a m60 mechine gun (military fully automatic machine gun) why the hell do you have it? how do you get the belt of 7.62 for it? etc... if you were an arms dealer (classified as a gun nut ) it makes some sense... or the fact you have a container on the docks (some 30 miles away) with other military grade weapons... again if you have ideas send me a PM and we'll work something out...

but again, if we get too much in one aspect (gun nuts, mechanics etc) we may be lacking in other areas. which may or may not effect the campaign  

and as for the brit, i never said he had to use fire-arms  he could run around with a cricket bat and a butcher's cleaver for all i care  again, make your characters unique! if your not having fun playing your character whats the point?


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

Apologies for anything that may need it, I'm in a state at the moment, with no energy, achy jabbed arm and an adrenaline comedown due to a fear of needles. So I'm not exactly thinking straight.

Luckily, that's a double-edged sword. I'm mostly done on the character already, but he's a loon. Even spent time in an asylum. Yet still has a doctorate. I'll rewrite it if you want me to, so this is a heads-up. He's crazy. You'll probably see when I post him up.


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

why am i envisioning a resemblance between the character and murdock?


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

Name: Grace Penhaligon.

Age: 32

Sex: Female

Previous Job: Metropolitan Police officer attached to CO19

Appearence: 5'10. shot cropped auburn hair, green eyes, physcially fit. Has a tattoo of a dragon on left arm done as a sleeve.

Weapons: Glock 17, MP5, and a M26 Taser.

Bio.

Born in Huntingdon York, UK, Grace applied to join the Metropolitan police after leaving school at 18. After her 6 week training at Hendon she did her rookie training at Bushey Police station in Hertfordshire. From there she moved to different stations and ended up serving at Paddington Green High Security police station working on terrorist cases as well as civillian cases.
At aged 29 she applied to join the elite SO19 as it was then known, after varying tests on both fitness, competance, law, and psychological profiling, she was accepted. 
When she was 30, she was transferred to Heathrow Airport where she remained when the Zombie Outbreak first occured in England.

An incoming Virgin Atlantic flight from Miami crash landed through the main concourse of Terminal 4 not only killing hundreds of people but setting fires that obliterated the waiting passenger lounge and the check in area. 
Grace herself was wounded, but with other officers and on site medical staff, started looking for the wounded, they believed it was the result of a terrorist attack but the truth was far more darker than that.

Along with her partner Officer Daniel Vincenze and other officers, they approaced the remains of the plane once the fire crews had put out the fires, and whilst the casualities were being tended too they boarded what was left of the Boeing, only to discover that the dead were walking.

Out of panic one of her fellow officers opened fire but it was too late to contain the contaigon, it spread from the remnants of the plane to the Terminal 4 concourse and as panic swept the building, Grace and three other officers made their escape to a better vantage point, her partner who had been killed by a air stewardess, now joined the ranks of the dead.

She decided to head home, to see if her parents and her sisters were ok, during the 4 hour drive she listened to the radio announcers warning people to stay indoors and to lock their windows, the contaigon as some people were calling it, was spreading faster than the emergency services could cope. By the time she reached York, full scale panic had set in, cars were desperatly trying to either get home or get out of the ancient city. 

In outlying villages anyone coming into the village looking for salvation were immediatly sent packing or set upon some villages were smouldering ruins where people had set fire to homes that had been contaminated. when she finally reached her parents home she walked in to find her sisters eating her parents. With a heavy heart she killed them both with a single shot to the head, then killed her parents.
She left York soon after and attempted to join up with other police officers who were trying to keep some order and contain the infected but eventually even though there were small successes, it was a never ending battle and she ended up alone once more.

Grace has since battled the living dead wherever and whenever she encounters them, she has not lost all her compassion, but if she comes across one who is bitten or scratched she will put them out of their misery. She has a reacurring nightmare, reliving her executing her sisters and her parents, but each time it ends differently and never the same.


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

approved gothik


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

thanks  i used to rp on a regular basis and its been a while since i had to design a rp character looking foward to playing her now


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

its all good. i just got back from an extended stay in the middle east so i may be a tad rusty with RPs but im sure it'll be fun none the less!

i figured slipping in real world facts would add a sense of realism to the RP especially with it being based in the near future (next year as it would be)

also (everyone else included!) i'm a mechanic, soldier, and IT guy out side the interweb so if you need help (such as with the gun nut, soldier, or mechanic) feel free to hit me up and i'm more then willing to help!

and if anyone else has trades that come up along the way that would be beneficial to the group/campaign feel free to add notes or share your knowledge where it can be useful!


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

just thought i would do a pic of what she looks like, hope this helps


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

Here he is, Dr Zedham, British Gentleman and general lunatic/eccentric:

(Note: All links to Dr Zed of Borderlands is coincidental. He's not like that.)
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Name: Dr Gerald Zedham

Age: 27

Sex: Male

Job Prior to the Zombie Apocalypse: Doctor, but with pre-degree veterinary skills and deep understanding of politics.

Apperance: Dr Zedham wears a stereotypical aristocratic top hat/ bowler hat (changing every few days before the apocalypse, now stuck with only his top hat), complete with a purely cosmetic monocle and pipe. He wears a grey-black suit (with customary handkerchief in his pocket) over an identically-coloured, buttoned-up waistcoat. The suit contains many pockets, which store weaponry and ammunition, and a pocket watch. Under this is a white formal shirt with a periodic table tie, both of which have been slowly deteriorating in colour. His shirt now has a splatter of zombie blood on the right side. His trousers match his suit, once neatly ironed, now creased and dirty, leading down to a pair of dirty black leather shoes. The apocalypse may have made him dirty, but it will not cramp his style. 

His face is also that of a lunatic Brit – always clean-shaven apart from a dashing moustache. His black hair, always under his top hat, is slowly growing longer thanks to all the barbers being zombies, but none know what is under his hat. His face is fairly pale, in contrast to his blue eyes (one of which magnified by a monocle), bloodshot due to a reliance on tea and coffee. 

Weapons: 
-Glock 23 with laser sight attachment, 8-round clips and wooden plating on the grip (stored low in the left half of his suit), acquired from a deserted gun shop and then modified;

-Hidden Blade (yes, Assassin’s Creed style), drawn by pressing a button on the sheath, which he had made for himself by a friend;

-Flame Launcher – one of his inventions, a flamer weapon which fires any flammable substance. Kept in its sheath on his back; can fire for a few seconds before needing a reload, ~6 feet range. ~1 minute to reload, requires some store of flammable fluids nearby (he can't carry any).

Biography: Gerald was born to a wealthy family in South East England, and had a privileged upbringing. He attended private schools all the way until University, with a complete inability to make friends. Probably because he was always, deep down, a lunatic, but he was a clever one. He aced most of his classes and was fanatic about medicine since he had abandoned his fledgling political career at the age of eleven. 

Upon leaving his primary school (and his political career for the Monster Raving Looney Party, which his Conservative parents were greatly angered by), he attended grammar school and decided to become a Veterinary Surgeon. At this point, he began wearing a top hat and bowler hat on alternating days, much to the school’s annoyance. He then made his only friend, a technical soul named Gary. He made Gerald a ‘hidden blade’, which was an alien concept to him, but Gary assured him it would be a big thing in a few years. Of course, it was too big for him due to the internal mechanisms.

His parentage meant that he was given ample opportunity to experience life as a vet and he loved it. His Grammar School had a farm, and during one foggy morning, a cow fell pregnant. So Gerald did his thing and helped the cow… by performing an unnecessary c-section and giving the mother tetanus by using a rusty iron wire as the operating tool. Which ended up with Gerald being on the receiving end of a lawsuit. 

Following Gerald’s psychiatric test, he was found to be a lunatic and put in an asylum, all prosecutions dropped due to his mental condition. He found the asylum boring, so he acted like a normal person, and was let free after his routine check-up. He then sat his exams, and passed them all with flying colours. So much for his insanity. 

By the time he was to attend University, his parents had become sick of him, so they gave him £250,000 and sent him to America to study for his doctorate. His parents bought him a nice house and told him to get studying, which he did. Several years later, he was a licensed doctor in the US of A. 
During his training, he studied the spread of contagious diseases in scrutiny. In particular, he researched how a zombie pandemic would work. So in the years running up to the outbreak, he had his metaphorical ear out for zombie news and developments. When the stories began to trickle in, he began to prepare. He built his flamethrower and attached his Hidden Blade to the inside of his suit (the Hidden Blade was now famous). He made his plan and gathered his gear, including things he would need for finding a cure. 

Z-day arrived with a bang. He had donned all up to his waistcoat when a zombie broke into his house. Which annoyed him to the point that he sliced its head off with a meat cleaver. Donning his Apocalypse gear, he headed out to the local gun shop, found and modified a Glock, and tried to find aid. It came in the package of a radio broadcast, for a group called the Devil’s Disciples…


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Expect a mace wielding, sword slashing historical fanatic from me shortly.

This looks interesting and I'm looking forward to smashing some zombie heads 

Hope you don't mind another Brit Septok.

Is there a set point we all need to be starting from or can it be anywhere, as in my plan was to be in London and was checking if that was OK.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

bet our zombies have scones and tea with thier brains lol


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

Septok i'm about 1/2 a second away from approving your character... if the mini flame thrower has a shot (or two) at a time with a reasonable "reload" time (lets say 30 sec to a minute) then your good 

but we have the history buff in the making, the aristocrat and a cop... david is going to have so much fun with you guys XD


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

*Name:* Jace Aberazz 

*Age:* 28

*Sex:* Male

*Role: *Mechanic

*Background:*
Having worked as a Gymnastics teacher at one of the schools where the outbreak first occurred, Jace Aberazz was shocked and horrified after he had watched two students assault and kill one of his co-workers. 

He was given leave to deal with the encounter and go in to therapy.
He became secluded however and he started doing large amounts of research on events much like the one which occurred at his school.
Once Jace saw a pattern he tried to warn people, but none would take his warnings serious.

His therapist managed to convince him he was somehow trying to create a world for himself to cope with the loss of his co-worker and to deal with the trauma that remained after the incident.

28 days later the world had started to collapse...

After surviving the first few days, Jace knew he had to find a way to obtain food and clean water in order to stay alive.

He started making weapons from scrap he found.
At first they were just knives and spears, but eventually the creations became more innovative. Having made a number of weapons which use nails and screws as ammunition and a flame thrower, Jace has learned to apply his mechanical knowledge and skills to craft weaponry.

By trading these weapons for food, water and shelter Jace has managed to stay alive thus far.

*Equipment:*

*Katana blade:*
Bought off the black market a few years ago as a decoration piece in his living room, Jace took the blade when he left his apartment in search of a safer place to stay.
It comes with a sheath and strap with which he can hang the blade from his back.

*S&W M1911 pistol:*
A pistol which Jace bought shortly after he saw the massacre at the school, as a means to protect himself.
He has little experience with it but knows how to use it properly and can hit a target from a reasonable range.

*Self-built flamethrower:*
Made from some pipes, a jerrycan, some tubing and other basic materials.
The weapon works with common gasoline and uses a Zippo lighter to light the fuel. Pressure is built up through a hand-pump.
When not used the weapon hangs over his shoulder by a strap taken from a laptop bag.
He is careful in using it since it burns through the gasoline very fast.

*Appearance:*
Tall and broad, Jace is a large man who easily stands out in a crowd.
His skin is slightly darker than that of most people, due to his father being of Saudi-Arabian descent.
Jace has a small beard due to the lack of time and recourses to shave properly but has managed to keep his hair in a buzz cut.

He has a tattoo of a scorpion on his upper left arm, the tail of the scorpion also functioning as the second '2' in the number 212, his lucky number.

He wears a black coat over a black, hooded sweater and wears dark-green cargo pants with a pair of dark Timberland shoes underneath.
He has a wielding mask on the back of his head which he turns around whenever he starts to use his flamer.
He also wears shin guards, knee pads, elbow pads and wrist guards which he took from a sports shop. All these pads are sprayed black.


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

so we have a SMG, two flame throwers, a hand full of pistols, i'm suprised no one went the long rifle/shotgun rout yet O_O

Sangus, same deal, if you keep the range short, a longer re-load (i'd say yours would be longer due to the multiple shots) and dont go crazy with the hits from it (i'd say 2-3 per shot would be acceptable due to its nature) and keep it to a few shots per gas can (6-9 sound reasonable?) your golden...

again, if you want to work some sort of deal to make your stuff more powerful (at a cost) you can work it out through PMs 

i'm digging the very interesting group so far!


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

Otep said:


> Sangus, same deal, if you keep the range short, a longer re-load (i'd say yours would be longer due to the multiple shots) and dont go crazy with the hits from it (i'd say 2-3 per shot would be acceptable due to its nature) and keep it to a few shots per gas can (6-9 sound reasonable?) your golden...


I was actually thinking 5 sprays per can, the thing really sucks fuel.


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

then your good


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

Otep said:


> so we have a SMG, two flame throwers, a hand full of pistols, i'm suprised no one went the long rifle/shotgun rout yet O_O
> 
> Sangus, same deal, if you keep the range short, a longer re-load (i'd say yours would be longer due to the multiple shots) and dont go crazy with the hits from it (i'd say 2-3 per shot would be acceptable due to its nature) and keep it to a few shots per gas can (6-9 sound reasonable?) your golden...
> 
> ...


when i started writing Grace up, i had to check on wiki for the equipment CO19(SO19) use, there was a shotgun there and a thing called a baton gun but i liked the look of the taser...as well as the smg and glock. 
i should have added a bit more on her back ground is it ok to do that now?


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

absolutely! poke away just give me a heads up after your done that way i can update my notes per character 

i just thought it was funny that there were no shotguns yet i mean its like the bread and butter zombie weapon lol


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

lol i am sure someone will, anyway character bio updated and done.


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

i dig the darker aspect you went towards in your character's bio  this isn't all sunshine and bunnies

and i'll post david in the next day or so, just to so you guys can put a face/history to the name and understand why he'll have fun with the party


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

three brits on his side...cant be bad lol and if the RE movies and games are anything to go by, i love those movies, i wouldnt even trust bunnies


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

XD I'm sort of mixing RE, Dawn of the Dead, 28 days/weeks later, the walking dead, doomsday, the book of eli, etc...

take bits and pieces i dig from each, add my own stuff and WHAZA! here we are

and David is an American construction worker (under the table, part of the shadow workforce), crude, slightly rude and a bit of a gun nut... in addition to a conspiracy theorist... don't you love him already!?


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

Romero's Own said:


> Hope you don't mind another Brit Septok.


The more the merrier. Greater chance of having someone who can make kick-ass scones.



gothik said:


> bet our zombies have scones and tea with thier brains lol


Why, that's the main (substitute) ingredient...



Otep said:


> Septok i'm about 1/2 a second away from approving your character... if the mini flame thrower has a shot (or two) at a time with a reasonable "reload" time (lets say 30 sec to a minute) then your good
> 
> but we have the history buff in the making, the aristocrat and a cop... david is going to have so much fun with you guys XD


He has to open up all 5 holder arms from the ammo canister, refill the canister through a fairly small hole, remove and put in propellant, put the ammo canister back in and pump up the gun's pressure to be able to fire it quite far. Kind of like a pain in the butt water pistol which fires burning flammable substances. So a good minute to reload and he has to find flammable fluids to reload it with. I'll edit it in.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

*Name:* Jake Murphy

*Age:* 26

*Sex:* Male

*Job Prior to the Zombie Apocalypse:* Tower of London Museum Curator and Historical Re-enactor.

*Appearance*: Jake is of average height, standing at around five eight although in full armour he reaches six foot. He has dirty blonde hair, ruffled and unbrushed. His eyes are a murky green, uninteresting and easy to ignore. His face is clean-shaven, this adds to his general boyish appearance. In fact many place him as eighteen or younger. 

Since the outbreak struck Jake can rarely be found out of his armour, taken from the Tower of London shortly after the outbreak. He’s spray-painted the plate black to help with camouflage. He often goes without his helmet as it restricts vision and breathing. As a rule he never removes the rest of his armour, a lesson he learnt the hard way as his friends were torn apart. The armour is fine Milanese armour, considered the finest available during the 16th century.

*Weapons: *

_War-Hammer:_ This is Jakes primary weapon, a huge two handed war hammer capable of shattering zombie heads with a single strike to the head. When struck well it is capable of knocking down doors and even walls. It is relatively slow to recover but whatever gets hit won’t be getting back up. Jake wears it slung over his back when he is not wielding it.

_Shortsword:_ Sitting in a sheath at Jakes hip this acts as his secondary weapon. Jake prefers not to use this as if the blow if off the blade can easily become stuck in the zombie and leave him open to attack. It is used to deal with single zombies if they get too close for the war hammer to be effective.

_Tomahawk_ In a holster on Jakes thigh this weapon acts as a pre-combat weapon. Jake will often throw this hand axe before moving in to engage. He makes a point to always retrieve this throwing axe after every battle so he can use it again.


*Biography:* Born into a strongly historical family from before he could walk Jakes toys were medieval weapons. Both his parents were passionate historical re-enactors and there house was filled with everything from suits of armour to broadswords. Unsurprisingly Jake excelled at all things history and throughout school passed the subject with flying colours.

Before he had even left school Jake knew he wanted to follow in his parents footprints. So he headed to the local museum and signed himself up as a tour guide. Looking at an impressive set of grades in history the museum accepted him. From there It was only a short jump to taking part in his first battle.

After spending four years working in the museum and constantly taking part in historical battles across Europe the Tower of London itself noticed the talent of the young historian and called him up. Excited and with his parents blessing Jake made the journey to London and began his work, looking after the tower itself.

It seemed Jakes life was perfect. At least that was until the zombie outbreak struck London with force. It was near midnight when the plague struck the city and Jake had been working late. He was cleaning inside the sword room when he heard gunfire from the battlements. Jake quickly grabbed a sword and set off at a run for the walls.

When he finally emerged into the courtyard a scene of chaos greeted him. Grotesque figures, human in origin but warped and disfigured, where throwing themselves at the blazing guns of the Beefeaters. Jake moved forwards to investigate but quickly fell back when a pair of the figures began to move towards him.

Jake bolted the heavy oaken doors of the Royal Armoury and ‘suited up’. Donning the armour he still wears to this day he spray painted the plate black before choosing his weapons. Selecting the three weapons he still wields he waited till dawn before venturing from his haven of safety,

By the time the sun shone through the barred windows of the Armoury the Tower was silent. Jake quickly gathered as much food and water as he could carry before stepping out into a London very different from the one he knows.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

YAY a stylised beefeater,,,,,whooo hooo never played in a game with one of them before nice one Romero


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

looks good romeo although i don't think i understand the beefeater remark 

how ever, here is the infamous David

Name: David Spangler
Age: 26
Sex: Male
Job Prior to the Zombie Apocalypse: Construction worker, Conspiracy Theorist

Appearance: David stands about 6 foot tall weighing 170 lbs with brown hair and blue eyes. He runs around in torn blue jeans, black boots and a black t-shirt in addition to a highly worn black leather jacket. The jacket has patches of silver ductape obviously covering holes along the arms and back.

He also has a bandoleer styled belt that is roughly ½ full of shotgun shells and supports his leg drop holster for his pistol. 

Weapons: Saiga 12g Shotgun with a folding butt stock and 6 round magazine








Baretta 92fs 
Machete 

Biography: David was strange to start with. After high school, he fell completely off the grid so to speak. Never working a normal job, never giving his actual name and always worked under the table. 

He worked in the construction business bouncing between companies willing to work strange hours and a lower pay to be paid in cash with nothing tracing him to the job site. 

During the off season, he wrote as a conspiracy theorist for a blog he ran. His topics ranged from alien abductions to the government shadowing his every move. Needless to say after the Miami zombie incident, David went crazy ranting and raving quoting his prior work about the government doing experiments to create a biological weapon to unleash on the population to gain absolute control. 

His blog continued to be written even though no one read it, all the way until the power grids failed. David and a few construction buddies fortified a warehouse they claimed and thrived as best they could gathering supplies when they started running low and attempting to continue staying off the radar. Both of his friends Isaac and Victor where wounded during a supply run and David put a bullet in back of both their heads in fear they would turn. 

David eventually got his hands on a CV radio and started broadcasting the following:

“If you’re still out there, welcome to our great war. We are the damned children of this world! I’m attempting to build a safe location for the survivors left in the god forsaken city but I need help. God no longer has us in his best interest, so let us become The Devil’s Disciples and start a new dawn.”


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

How awesome would it be if we had the devil's number of characters?

I think we've got a loonie group going. Then again, that's to be expected - only the loons would have expected the apocalypse.

Oh, and I think we likely fit all the categories of 'Kill Maim Burn'. Let the Khornate quest begin.


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

the action thread is up, enjoy 

and yes still accepting character submissions


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

see someone has a shotgun, um just out of interest where is this set? and i read Romeros post wrong hence the beefeater remark, they are the soldiers that guard the tower of London and for some strange reason i got an image of a souped up beefeater in my head....appologies Rom

anyway Graces actions are up.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

gothik said:


> see someone has a shotgun, um just out of interest where is this set? and i read Romeros post wrong hence the beefeater remark, they are the soldiers that guard the tower of London and for some strange reason i got an image of a souped up beefeater in my head....appologies Rom
> 
> anyway Graces actions are up.


Don't worry about it Gothik. I was planning on making a Beefeater but after a quick bit of reading it turns out those guys have to have at least 22 years of military service and, to be honest, I didn't really want to role-play as a soldier so I settled for the next best thing, a guy who thinks he is a medieval knight 

And i second your point about location. It doesn't mean a lot but it will make it easier for me to say how Jake got there from London.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

i was wondering that, but i've put my bit up so might leave it till next time


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

with everyone being a brit minus david, we can have it set in a London-type city

but i dont know S*** about the UK so ^^; this may be intresting


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

bugger just changed my actions to US oh hell


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

side note, if it is US i know southern california like no other


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

i always seemed to play my RPGS set in America and it would be easier for you to set it there as you know the area, if i get stuck i can always look it up.


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

Alright, Just for future reference, starting the 2nd update, i'll start using locations in Ontario California (my hometown) i'll use streets and stuff like that so that you can google map the area (which by the way has a pedestrian view )

also i'd like a decent feel of the group as to when to do updates.... so if you could be so kind as to say a day (sat sun etc) on which would be easiest for you to check post etc i'll go from there

also, you can post more then once in the action (although it is not required) if you would like to react to a situation, conversation etc


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

well grace is up, and i can pretty much check everyday, when i go in hospital it will be a couple days where i can't but i am sure we can sort summit out then


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

Every day will be fine for me, mondays and thursdays are will take a bit more time probably/


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

how ironic that dance of the dead is on horror channel lol


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

For some reason, the world can never give me any warning as to when I'll be incapable. Weekends, I could easily post daily. Other days... not so much. Should be able to get one or two done during weekdays, assuming I don't end up with writer's block (which has often hit me recently).

EDIT: And, quite ironically, it just has. I've got tons of work to be done then I'm off with no internet connection for 4 or 5 days. So I'll try to post, but I might not get anything done, and if I do, it'll be small. Sorry.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Name: Brian


Age: 24


Sex: Male


Job prior to the Zombie Apocalypse: Unemployed, between jobs just after graduating college


Appearance: An inch shy of six foot with a stocky build, Brian has light skin with the better part of a farmers tan. On his right arm is a tribal dragon in fading shades of light and dark blue, and on the left are a number of tattoo tears with machinery beneath. Brian has short brown hair atop a round face, sporting a small beard and moustache which frame an average nose and blue-green eyes.

At the time of the outbreak Brian was with his family attending his younger brothers graduation in Orlando, and generally sported steel toe working boots, slightly abused jeans, a black paint stained tee-shirt, and a dark brown light jacket (despite the areas roughly ninety degree weather.)

Personality: Brian is generally a quiet individual, preferring to not speak unless he has something of value to add; and because of this he tends to speak lower than he should. In general though there are some things he is stubborn towards, Brian is usually willing to look at things in different lights or try to tackle an issue from different sides.

For those he is more comfortable with, or otherwise internally, Brian is more trusting if not a bit nosy, having a desire to learn some of the more intimate secrets of another if only to be someone bearing that information; it is an urge which greatly puzzles him.

Weapons: A small folding knife, swiss-army knife kit, craftsman heavy steel hammer, and eighteen inch pry-bar.

Biography: A son of middle class American parents, Brian grew up a combination of slightly ignored but never really wanting. Towards the start of his teen years it was discovered that Brian’s brother had a genetic disease affecting his digestive tract and stunting some of his growth; this inadvertedly focused much attention on the younger sibling during a time when attention and guidance were things a growing youth could have done with.

The odd man out in high school, Brian fell in with less than positive crowds; partly blinded to their actions due to having people paying, at least somewhat, attention to him on some level. Through them Brian started working, almost all under the books and in order to obtain things without the help of family, at least as often as possible. Despite, or rather because of this, Brian sought to impress during his later years of high school, applying and getting into top level schools in fields that his family hardly understood or would be able to offer much help in. 

During his years in college, Brian eventually grew away from the need to constantly impress, garnering personal and professional relationships with people who genuinely seemed to care.

At the start of May Brian graduated college in time to drive down and meet with his family in order to attend his brother’s graduation just three weeks later. On the day Brian was supposed to meet up with his family the Miami Incident occurred, with him being the only one left. In the days that followed, life in Miami and the southern tip of Florida seemed to just deteriorate. When Brian attempted to contact the friends and family he had elsewhere in the country he was attacked, his phone, his wallet, and his keys being stolen before he could fight back with what little else he had on him.

With the muggers making off with what was essentially his life, Brian attempted to head west towards Texas in an effort to seek out his best friend and possibly obtain means to return further north to friends and family in New Jersey and New York.

In the months after the Miami Incident, Brian has been forced to abandon the notion of returning home, eventually learning that what family had been left in the north east was either gone or worse. Ultimately Brian has found himself on the west coast, in California; a place he had thought about going to in better times.


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

you good sir, are approved! jump in when ever you see fit


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

hey guys, sorry for the lack of posting... i'll post an update in about 12-ish hours, things got busy between the holiday, army shenanigans, and stuff >_<

this will be the update where i include actual locations in ontario california (i'll include cross streets and business addresses in the update so you can do a google map search and go to the pedestrian view)


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

I hereby bring the zombie killing RP thread back to life!

The irony didn't go unnoticed...


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

Necromancy is perfectly awesome. But postage from me just won't be for a while. Got loads until next Weds (the 6th).


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

I take it this RP is dead then? (Irony, Irony, I know.)

Shame.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

looks that way....watch this space tho think i might do something similiar..been a long time since i GMd anything so will work something out


----------

